# Suggestions for a "3g long"



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Just got a new tank in for a nano-scape I plan on doing. Trying to figure out a good lighting setup for it, but am somewhat limited by size.

It has to be not much under 14" total length for bulb & socket(s)/wiring (reflectors can be trimmed).

This 14" "Nano Ballast" 28W Retrofit Kit would be perfect, but a bit on the expensive side, especially with that not-that-great reflector.

This will be a high light tank.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Did you finally decide on a light?

Sorry I couldn't reply sooner, but at the time, I hadn't yet set up my 4-gallon 'long.' Now that I've had it up and running for almost two weeks, I can tell you that a regular 14W fluorescent strip light will work fine. I know that more watts-per-gallon are recommended by many for smaller tanks, but I honestly feel that anything more than 4 wpg (even for my 2.5-gallon tank) is a waste and/or an invitation for an algae fest. I'm actually getting very good growth with my 8W Power-Glo on the 2.5-gallon. Very pleasing to the eye, too. 

N-O flo. tubes also seem to come in many color temps and spectra. I don't have as much experience with PC lighting, though, but I'm not pleased with the ones I've used. 

I'm just curious to find out what you went with and how it's working out. 

-Naomi


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Lol, forgot I even made this post...

Didn't find anything yet. Want something cheap, and around the 14" length. Most things are too short for good, even coverage, too long to fit in the cover I want to make, or just too damn expensive for a small light.

I'm thinking perhaps some small T5 bulbs, but I have to find ones that would work, and I'd rather have an electronic ballast on them (and would have to find T5 end caps).


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I was going t recommend T5 The 8w are about 12" long I think so with endcaps youshould be allset. Thisis the size that all glass and prefecto use for their 5.5 Gallon strip lights. You could probably find the sockets at a LFS if they have replacement parts. IF i get a chance I will check mine for you, just to see if they have them The bulbsa re only 5/8" across so it would be easy to fit a number of them in a littte hood


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions. I do think the T5's are great. I think of the difference between N-O's and PC's like SRL and digital. The latter may be more efficient and far more practical, but it loses that certain je ne said quoi - a richness in quality, I guess. Gets the job done but not the same...

This has little to do with your applications, but these are so cool:
http://www.petsupplyliquidator.com/htm/aprod_hood_al_lighthouse.htm
I know the double-bulb strip light is nothing new; All-Glass has been making them for a while. But I don't think they make them smaller than 24". The one shown in the link starts at 19" - perfect for a 10-gallon. It's too bad they don't make 16" ones. They'd be *great* on a 5.5-gallon tank, where light distribution is typically crummy with a single bulb.

Well, I hope you find something that works to your satisfaction. When working with something so small, you find there are a lot of options, but none of them are truly ideal. Seems like you're big on DIY, which is always good. I can barely change a lightbulb without hurting myself. I look for the best finished product that I can *comfortably* afford.

Good luck!

-Naomi


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

dennis said:


> I was going t recommend T5 The 8w are about 12" long I think so with endcaps youshould be allset. Thisis the size that all glass and prefecto use for their 5.5 Gallon strip lights. You could probably find the sockets at a LFS if they have replacement parts. IF i get a chance I will check mine for you, just to see if they have them The bulbsa re only 5/8" across so it would be easy to fit a number of them in a littte hood


Sorry - just nit-picking, here, but the All-Glass strip light for their 5.5-gallon tank is a 16" housing that holds a 15" 14W T8 bulb. The 12" 8W are indeed T5, but go on the 2.5-gallon tank. Minor details, I know...

-Naomi


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Do uh!

You are absolutely right Naomi. I was late and I was going by memory. My only thought was that one could easily fit 2 or 3 t5's over it, giving lots of light. Withthe newer popularity of t5 I am sure that there will start to be many more K and bulb choices as the bulbs progress.

Sorry about that, I hate it whan I give bad info. That never helps anybody.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah, I thought of the T5s as I saw the box of them I had in the closet, then I remembered my old 6g Eclipse had the 8w one. Theres a few wattages above that I want to check out the sizes on. I'll probably just go with a staggered T5 setup. Atlantalightbulbs.com has the T5 end caps for just over $1.


----------

